# 2.99 for a s.a. lungfish....



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

i got like 5 crappy pics...


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

another


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

another


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

last one , they called it a khuli loach so i was like ok il take him.... right now hes in with the poly sengaul the zaire greans a african knife and a small pike cichlid....


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

u sure that is a S.A lungfish and not an african lungfish?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

its gunna grow some lol


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Innes said:


> its gunna grow some lol


 Yeah, maybe just a bit more.


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

lol yea hes settling into the 29 for now eventualy a 75 unless poly or e americanus says not enough


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

con man said:


> lol yea hes settling into the 29 for now eventualy a 75 unless poly or e americanus says not enough


 I think you better add at least 1 "0" to that 75 gallon tank.

Don't these things get like 5-6' long?


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

no clue what it is, but looks weird (cool lookin)


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

jimbo said:


> con man said:
> 
> 
> > lol yea hes settling into the 29 for now eventualy a 75 unless poly or e americanus says not enough
> ...


 if it is a SA lungfish then yes it can. but it will take *many* years for it to reach that size.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Great find at a Great price









S.A. lungfish do get quite big, I'd expect that baby to get to two feet quickly they 
then slow down, a 75 may work for a bit But I'd really be thinking long term NOW
instead of later. This is a pretty big fish in time.

Still a Great fish and one of the only lungfish you can truly keep with other fishes,
they are not aggressive at all, so be sure they get the food they need as
the other fish may easily eat it all before they get any.

They will still eat anything they can catch and fit in their mouth.

Just to be sure though, In the Pic the fish appears to have fine Yellow spots
are those There?


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

i think it has a couple whiteish spots some r ick but some look like there suposed to be there.... thx


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

nice fisha t a very nice price.
needs a bigger tank


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

con man said:


> lol yea hes settling into the 29 for now eventualy a 75 unless poly or e americanus says not enough


 they get 3 feet.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

con man said:


> i think it has a couple whiteish spots some r ick but some look like there suposed to be there.... thx


 a S.A. lungfish should have some yellow or yellow white spots,
Just clearing the fish from a _Protopterus dolloi _which look very similiar,

_Lepidosiren paradoxa _can easily reach 6 feet if given the chance
3 to 4 foot is more common.


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

spiderman2099uk- hes only 2 1/2-3in right now this tank is way to large....

poly-sounds good to me!

peacock-thx


----------

